# To have an off day



## Enquiring Mind

Is there a good equivalent in Czech of the phrase "to have an off day"? (Not to be confused with "to have a day off", which, as you all know, is something completely different!) 

It means to be thinking less clearly than you normally would, unable to concentrate properly, you're not "on form", you're unable to do your job at your usual level of competence - that sort of thing.

Here's an imagined scenario:
"Is anything the matter? You seem to be taking a long time to translate that article."
"Oh I'm sorry, I'm having a bit of an off day today."

"Nějak se dnes citím nesvůj."
"Nějak nejsem dnes ve své kůži."
"Nějak mi to dnes nejde/neklape."

Může to být?  Je tam nějaká chyba? Existuje něco lepšího?  Dekuji předem.


----------



## bibax

Promiň, nemám svůj den.


----------



## werrr

There are also expressions *blbý den*, *den blbec* (or even *den Blbec*) and *den pod psa*. You can use them in this context, but they could also mean a day when everything seems to go wrong. (Mind that *blbý* and cognates could be considered rude by some people.)



> It means to be thinking less clearly than you normally would, unable to concentrate properly, you're not "on form", you're unable to do your job at your usual level of competence - that sort of thing.


_dnes nejsem ve formě
dnes nemám formu_​


> "Nějak se dnes citím nesvůj."
> "Nějak nejsem dnes ve své kůži."
> "Nějak mi to dnes nejde/neklape."
> 
> Může to tak být?


Ano.


> Je tam nějaká chyba?


Nic závažného, ale možná by se našel lepší slovosled.
_Dnes se cítím nějak nesvůj.
Nějak dnes nejsem ve své kůži. / Dnes nějak nejsem ve své kůži.​_


----------



## just.am

agree with werr +

"Nějak se dnes citím nesvůj." - Ále, cítím se nějak nesvůj. (a bit bookish) - would omit any extra words here. 
"Nějak mi to dnes nejde/neklape." - Nějak mi to dneska nejde od ruky. - neklape: doesnt work here. 

if youre slow at work - you can say "nějak mi to dneska nejde od ruky" that is quite nice and doesnt involve mentioning any negative emotions or physical feelings.


----------



## bibax

_Nemít svůj den_ is briefest and commonest (try Google).


----------



## toygekko

Enquiring Mind said:


> "Nějak se dnes c*í*tím nesvůj."
> 
> Může to *tak *být?



Nemám dnes(ka) svůj den. _(trochu škrobeně)_
Jsem dnes(ka) nějakej zabržděnej. _(hodně hovorově)
_Dnes(ka) mi/mně to nějak nejde.
Jsem dnes(ka) nějakej zpomalenej. _(hodně hovorově)_


----------



## ilocas2

Dneska jsem nějak mimo.


----------

